# Holy Annointing Oil from Exodus



## Hackerman (Mar 31, 2018)

Have any of you heard of this. I guess it's the rick simpson oil of topicals.

It comes from a verse in the Bible about an ointment the priests made. Without going into too much detail, I made some the other night and I am trying it. Nothing cannabis ever works on me so I don't expect anything but people are ranting and raving about the topical miracle ointment that rids warts, skin cancer and everything else on this side of our mouth. LMAO

Anyway, I have pain from head to toe so I am going to make a bathtub full and soak in it every day. All I need is some cinnamon tree bark and leaves, some branches from a Myrrh bush, some olive oil and 15 OUNCES OF POT PER LITER OF OIL.... LMAO Good to be a priest in those days. LMAO

Anyway, I'll CnP the post from ICMag to give you an idea but apparently peeps seem to believe.

I have put 2 applications on a bone spur on my foot and so far... nothing. If this actually works, I start going to church again. LOL

There is a 50 page thread about this but there's not much worth reading. The crux is here in this one post.

Anyway.....


_Hi yall, please doooo try this at home because the results are beyond impressive! They are startling. 

Not only does it provide psychoactive free rapid pain relief used as a topical, but switch hits sublingually to combine pain relief, with a general uplifting to the spirits and relaxing of the body. 

Head effect varies from noticeable in high tolerance patients to blasted in low tolerance patients. 

Body effect varies from relaxed to couch locked, depending on tolerance and dosage.

Who knows how old the recipe actually is, because the surviving recipe is from Exodus 30, verses 22-30: 

22 Then the LORD said to Moses, 23 "Take the following fine spices: 500 shekels of liquid myrrh, half as much (that is, 250 shekels) of fragrant cinnamon, 250 shekels of fragrant cane, 500 shekels of cassia - all according to the sanctuary shekel - and a hin of olive oil. 25 Make these into a sacred anointing oil, a fragrant blend, the work of a perfumer. It will be the sacred anointing oil. . . .
30 "Anoint Aaron and his sons and consecrate them so they may serve me as priests."

In using the processes of the time, put cinnamon bark, cinnamon leaf, and cannabis bud in olive oil and water. Boil the water away, strain the oil, and it is ready to use

I personally discovered it on another forum, who got it from the First Church of the Magi website @ https://diversesanctuary.ning.com/page/cann...-holy-anointing 

What immediately grabbed my attention as an engineer, was that if you do the math, they used about 15 ounces of land race cannabis per liter of olive oil, regardless of what else was in it. Whoa! 

Sooooo, how could I resist corroborating with making a batch and checking it out. Since they were using the landrace cannabis of the time, its actual potency is of course conjecture, but there are some clues in the process that they used and the MSDS on cinnamon oil, which says that greater that a 1% solution will burn our skin. 

So I ordered the cinnamon bark oil, cinnamon leaf oil, and myrhh gum instead of boiling the natural products, as well as took the lead of another engineer conducting similar experiments and used short chain coconut oil instead of olive oil.

After discussing it, we decided to use BHO to extract the cannabis oil, cook it in ethanol to decarboxylate it and cook off the remaining butane. Just before the alcohol was cooked off, we added the coconut oil and continued to cook in a 230/240F oil pot until all alcohol and water was gone.

We then weighed it, added the balance of the ingredients, heated and stirred it and bottled it. 
Both of our first batches were impressive, but my fellow experimenter continues to work on oil ratios and adding Emu oil for topical only use, and it grows even more so. More on that later. 

The combination of the cannabis oil and the other ingredients seems to speed up and intensify the results and the whole appears greater than the sum of the parts.

My own was as follows:

10 grams BHO Cannabis oil 
3 grams Coconut oil
.7 grams Cinnamon Bark oil 
.7 grams Cinnamon Leaf oil .
.7 grams Myrrh Gum 

GW _


----------



## Hackerman (Mar 31, 2018)

Couple excerpts...

Depends on which Bible translation that you have. In some Bibles it calls for Sweet Calamus instead of Fragrant Cane. 

Fragrant Cane is another name for hemp and sometimes Sweet Calamus, which is a wet land perenial also known as Sweet Flag.

That argument rages on, but may I note two things?

The first is that the priests of that era were also the doctors and scientists of the time. They did not throw things as important as holy oil together casually.

My second thought is along the lines of Occum's Razor, and that given how remarkably well it works with Fragrant Cane, the odds look good to me that, that is what they were talking about.

If you are interested in more information about the debate, you might Google Holy Annointing Oil and follow the threads. 





Lately I've been experimenting with my hash oil. I've had a pretty big patch of eczema on my body for over 3 years that just won't go away. Last night I put a coating of hash oil on the patch and it looked a lot better today. I added a new coating today after cleaning the patch. A couple of months ago I had a pretty bad burn that hurt pretty bad and after eating some oil in a lollipop, all the pain went away within 30 minutes. Now that I have some time on my hands I am going to order all the ingredients that I will need for HAO. That is the point for this post. I've read all the pages but I want to make sure that I get the current recipe correct because it looks like there has been some changes throughout the thread. Here is what I think that I need from New Directions Aromatics:

Coconut Virgin Organic Carrier Oil
Botanical Name: Cocos nucifera
Extraction Method: Cold Pressed
Description: This Coconut Oil is solid at room temperature and is excellent as a skin moisturizer and softener. It is a preferred oil in high-quality, cold process soap-making.
Color: Clear when liquid, white when solid.

Myrrh Essential Oil (Egypt)
Botanical Name: Commiphora myrrha
Plant Part: Resin
Extraction Method: Solvent Extraction
Origin: Egypt
Color: Dark brown liquid.

Cinnamon Bark Essential Oil (Ceylon)
Cinnamyl aldehyde: 50.5% 
Eugenol: 24%
Botanical Name: Cinnamomum zeylanicum
Plant Part: Bark
Extraction Method: Steam Distilled
Origin: Sri Lanka
Description: Cinnamomum zeylanicum originates from the island Sri Lanka (formerly called Ceylon), southeast of India. It is a tropical evergreen tree of the laurel family growing up to 15m (45 feet) in the wild. The Cinnamon Ceylon tree has a very thin smooth bark, with a light yellowish brown color and a highly fragrant odor.
Color: Clear yellow to orange liquid.
Consistency: Medium

Cinnamon Leaf Essential Oil
Eugenol: 85%
Botanical Name: Cinnamomum verum
Plant Part: Leaves
Extraction Method: Steam Distilled
Origin: Sri Lanka
Description: The cinnamon tree is an evergreen native to China and Vietnam that has since been cultivated in many other regions. It has shiny, leathery green leaves, and small, white flowers with oval shaped purple berries.
Color: Brownish yellow to dark yellow liquid.
Consistency: Medium

I want to make sure that the ingredients that I have here are correct. If something is wrong can someone please tell me? Here is what I think that I need to make the topical (lotion):

10 grams BHO 
8 grams coconut oil
0.7 grams cinnamon bark oil
0.7 grams cinnamon leaf oil
0.35 grams myrrh gum

And to make the oral (Holy ****), I think that you reduce the 8 grams coconut oil to 3 grams and everything else stays the same. Is that correct?

Does the amount of Myrrh Gum stay the same in the oral solution and in the topical solution or do I need to add a different amount?

This solution is for me and my patients and I would like to make sure that I get it right the first time. Any help is greatly appreciated! Thanks in advance! 



. Holy Anointing Oil Oral:

1 Part Cannabis Oil
1/3 Parts virgin unrefined Coconut oil
1/15th Part Cinnamon Leaf oil
1/15th Part Cinnamon Bark oil
1/30th Part liquid Gum Myrrh
IE: 1/3 = .3 (.33333333333)
1/15 = .07 (.066666666666)
1/30 = .03 (.033333333333)

Therefore:

10 grams BHO Cannabis oil
3 grams Coconut oil
.7 grams Cinnamon Bark oil
.7 grams Cinnamon Leaf oil .
.3 grams Myrrh Gum

Holy Anointing Oil Topical:

10 grams BHO Cannabis oil
8 grams Coconut oil
.7 grams Cinnamon Bark oil
.7 grams Cinnamon Leaf oil .
.7 grams Myrrh Gum
1 grams Emu oil
* Optional Arnica Montana and/or Jojoba oil

Holy ****:

10 grams BHO Cannabis oil
3 grams Coconut oil
.7 grams Cinnamon Bark oil
.7 grams Cinnamon Leaf oil .
.3 grams Myrrh Gum
1 gram Cinnamon candy flavoring oil
__________________




HEMMORHOID WARNING


Good point on skin sensitivity. My skin sensitivity changes, depending on what part of my body, and all of the locations won't tolerate cinnamon. Around my eyes for instance, but also the back of my neck is sensitive.

We also found out that HAO in suppositories is a bad idea, though I suspected it, but allowed an enthusiastic volunteer to test it, after I shared my concerns with them. As it turns out, my concerns were well founded, so I don't recommend that anyone else try it. 

The cinnamon speeds up the reaction, by dilating the blood vessels, but just plain cannabis oil in virgin coconut oil gives relief, so there is no question that it is the cannabis that is pulling the heavy loads.

The Myrrh was used as a sun shade, antiseptic, astringent, and bug repellant by the Egyptians.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 31, 2018)

I wonder why, and I am very serious, didn't they use frankincense, which if i remember right is boswellia. It is an amazing oil for pain and inflammation. Seems they would have used that too.  Interesting Hackerman, thanks for posting.


----------



## Hackerman (Mar 31, 2018)

That was the first thing my wife said. Frankincense is used and mentioned throughout the Bible.

I studied the Bible for many years. I'm surprised I never heard of this before now. I believe the thread at ICMag is several years old.

Most recent post says... it cures acne. LMAO

People and their medical cannabis claims always amaze me. I find it all so hard to believe because nothing works on me but ALL those people can't be lying so it must really work for some of them.

We'll see. I am making another batch tomorrow. I pressed the rosin tonight. I spilled the one I made the other day 

Also, just FYI, the oils were all readily available at my local health food store but if you don't have anything nearby, Amazon has all this stuff.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 1, 2018)

i have frankincense in my drawer. It is very powerful. My son in law is a massage therapist and was complaining of his hands hurting. He ask if i had anything for pain, lol, of course i do. anyway i used the F and messaged his hands. he HATED the smell, complained the whole time, after he couldn't believe how much it helped the one hand i did.  Good stuff.


----------



## umbra (Apr 3, 2018)

I met some people who believed all of Jesus' miracles were cannabis based. From restoring sight to the blind to the raising of the dead, lol. You can spin things many different ways.


----------



## Hackerman (Apr 3, 2018)

Well. I'll tell you this.......

I have been using it, religiously (no pun intended) on my foot for almost a week and there has been absolutely no relief of the pain.

However, my wife says my feet have never smelled so minty fresh.

LMAO


----------

